# I was offered this for my price range, is it worth it? (Trek 3700)



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to my local bike shop after being disappointed with my department bike...long story short after looking around for a used bike and something in my price this was all I could find for under 350 dollars.

The Trek 3700 which is on sale for 329 dollars. It is a 2009 model. White/Red Color Variation.

Here is the specs:

ameset
Sizes	13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Frame	Alpha White Aluminum w/semi-integrated head tube, bi-oval down tube w/integrated gusset, rack and fender mounts, disc compatible dropouts, replaceable derailleur hanger
Front Suspension	SR Suntour SF8 XCT V2 w/coil spring, preload, 80mm
Wheels
Wheels	Formula Alloy FM31 hubs; Bontrager 550 rims w/brushed sidewalls
Tires	Bontrager LT-3, 26x2.0"
Drivetrain
Shifters	Shimano EF50, 7 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano C051
Rear Derailleur	Shimano M310
Crank	Shimano M151 42/34/24
Cassette	Shimano TZ31 13-34, 7 speed
Pedals	Wellgo nylon platform
Components
Saddle	Bontrager SSR
Seat Post	Bontrager SSR, 31.6mm, 20mm offset
Handlebars	Bontrager Approved Riser, 30mm rise
Stem	Bontrager Approved, 25 degree
Headset	VP-A68-TK, 1-1/8" semi-cartridge, sealed
Brakeset	Tektro V w/Shimano EF50 leversameset
Sizes	13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Frame	Alpha White Aluminum w/semi-integrated head tube, bi-oval down tube w/integrated gusset, rack and fender mounts, disc compatible dropouts, replaceable derailleur hanger
Front Suspension	SR Suntour SF8 XCT V2 w/coil spring, preload, 80mm
Wheels
Wheels	Formula Alloy FM31 hubs; Bontrager 550 rims w/brushed sidewalls
Tires	Bontrager LT-3, 26x2.0"
Drivetrain
Shifters	Shimano EF50, 7 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano C051
Rear Derailleur	Shimano M310
Crank	Shimano M151 42/34/24
Cassette	Shimano TZ31 13-34, 7 speed
Pedals	Wellgo nylon platform
Components
Saddle	Bontrager SSR
Seat Post	Bontrager SSR, 31.6mm, 20mm offset
Handlebars	Bontrager Approved Riser, 30mm rise
Stem	Bontrager Approved, 25 degree
Headset	VP-A68-TK, 1-1/8" semi-cartridge, sealed
Brakeset	Tektro V w/Shimano EF50 levers

Please i am totally NEW to this. basically I am learning whats out there and suits me best.

I am looking for a good beginner bike that can support a 6 ft 250 lb person. I am looking to ride within the city limits, and trail riding with my dog. 

I do not really know what to look for, and the guy at the store was helpful at pointing out stuff in my price range, however, I heard a few bad reviews on this bike, I am just making sure I am making the right decision. I have it on layaway for now, but I can always apply that money towards a different bike if you guys think its not a good bike.

Guy was nice enough for me to try two of the bikes in my price range, I loved em both, except I like the trek 3700 shift gear style better. So what do you guys think? I hope I provided you guys with enough info to point me in the right direction. Basically want a bike that I can learn from and using as a building bike to get a better bike from that point.

The way I am looking at it, I if I am new driving why go out and buy a ferrari or lambo? Start off with something that you can work with and learn the gears and mechanics of the machine functions...


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

bump....


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a bare-bone entry level ride. Most bike in this range will be. It will handle basic level trails but you may experience trouble with heavier trails. If yo could swing more, I would suggest it.

It will blow away a dept store bike because the builder is better (assuming it is a reputible bike shop).

if yo could swing more, I would


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Good enough and a good deal to boot.
Buy it and ride it with confidence.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

I say get the bike, love it and enjoy it, and if you chose to upgrade later you can.

Glad you will be riding with your dog I love to ride with mine.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A price thats fair , buy it , ride it , enjoy it .


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

TY Guys for your input. 

Quick Question, If was to up my price range, would my bike serve me more justice?

I ask this question, to the veterans, as I am a newbie, and being a lil rough on stuff, well I hate to ruin something because I was too rough... So taking consideration If I was to say add my price range to 475 you think I could go better? 

When I say better, because you can always go better, with bikes costing 8,000 ++++ I mean as far as quality and parts, I heard some minor issues with this bike, and I am still new to shifting, handling bike on curbs, I try to take care but basically I want a bike that I can have that will last me 2-4 years without having to do major upgrades or repairs.

The way I look at it, by the time your fixing or upgrading the bike, you would of been better of buying the bike that was more equipped for a hundred dollars more. I really hate to go over 499.00. 

So basically anyone suggest a better bike that is under 499.00 Price Range?

I am going to be reviewing all bikes suggested and find out what suits me best. 

thanks again for everyones input on this so far.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

bump...sorry i just need more input b4 i buy the wrong bike... thanks guys.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would not upgrade to the higher budget, I find that the difference is only when you can make larger steps. This is a great bike and it sounds like a good deal, go pick her up!


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

So the Trek 3700 for the win eh?...Anyone else care to put input on this?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Why aren't you out buying it right now???


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

Given the type of riding you've described that you will be doing, you don't really need to worry about trashing this bike. It should do, what you want it to do, very well.

Shifting is something you will get more comfortable with as you get more time riding bikes in general.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

K, good to hear, well I feel confident that this will be a good bike then, Trek 3700 Red/White. Hopefully I will be able to get this weekend.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

no go get it now, silly guy


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

I would get it now, but I only had 150 dollars to spend on a bike. Being that the bike is 329.00 I have to come up with the other portion of the money....Great thing I was able to put her on layaway while I did my research making sure I made the right decision.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

roger that, happy riding!


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks...! I just need to get a helmet...Man helmets feel so geeky...lol...But on the other hand if being geeky saves my life from a idiot hitting me, then so be it.....


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

When you are riding...

You can't even tell you have a helmet on!!


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

No, he let me try a new modern day helmet, one that is slightly loose around jaw line ,but fits and works perfect, I like it alot, but I know that helmet is going to set me back another 30 bucks...

Well I am glad everyone here does not disagree with the Trek 3700. 

Basically going from a Mongoose XR-75 to a Trek 3700. I know I will be quite happy with the trek, from the joy ride in the parking lot, I could already tell I was lovin it... The frame is so much lighter too..


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet deal. Get it and ride the hell out of it.

This is my second year with my Trek and it's handled everything I could throw at it...including several nice wrecks. It just keeps on going.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

What trek do you have... I am so happy that I will be getting a decent bike and that no one has said anything bad about this deal. Of course it is 329. plus tax, but they local shop is willing to tune it up in another 4 weeks, and said it if ever goes wack, if they can fix it for free, if no parts do not need change out.

what is even better is that he told me to get a prescription for a bicycle so that he wont CHARGE SALES TAX!

that means 329.00 out the door!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

This will be my first 7 speed bike. If I choose this model, I say that, because they might have a used bike on the rack thats even better or a better sale on a better bike.

Frameset
Sizes	13, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5"
Frame	Alpha White Aluminum w/externally relieved head tube, bi-axial down tube, disc compatible dropouts
Front Suspension	SR Suntour M-2025, 63mm
Wheels
Wheels	Alloy hubs; Matrix 550 rims w/brushed sidewalls
Tires	Bontrager Connection Trail, 26x2.0"
Drivetrain
Shifters	Shimano EF50, 7 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano C051
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Acera
Crank	SR Suntour XCC-T208 48/38/28
Cassette	Sun Race 13-34, 7 speed
Pedals	Nylon platform
Components
Saddle	Bontrager Approved
Seat Post	Bontrager SSR, 20mm offset
Handlebars	Bontrager Approved, 30mm rise
Stem	Bontrager Approved, 25 degree
Headset	VP-A76C-TK, 1 1/8" semi-cartridge, sealed
Brakeset	Tektro V w/Shimano EF50 levers


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW I already have a Schwinn Gel Seat with Shock absorber which I say is the best damn seat ever. Never had a problem with that seat, so I will replace that and add lights to the bike. Only known upgrades that I will need.

Any one suggest a upgrade for running a dog>? some device you put on the bike and prevents the rope or lease getting caught on the bike. PLus it helps if he ever jerks the bike causing you to fall.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Do an internet search for bike dog leash and you'll find plenty.

Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the Trek 4500...but if that deal had been sitting right next to mine on the showroom floor I would have hit it instead. 

I'm telling you this Trek bike is a hog...it takes everything I can throw at it and it's always ready to roll. 

I was a bit hard on tubes when I first started...mainly because I thought I could jump over everything in my path. It took a while for my skills to catch up to my enthusiasm.

Other than that nothing has broken...and I've had several good wrecks.


----------



## ranger19d (Apr 22, 2010)

That is good to hear, I looked at the 4500, I personally do not see much of a difference, but I def, look forward to hitting the outside on my new bike!

IT seems like everyone hear says go ahead and get it. I have not heard a single bad thing from this forum about the trek. Only thing I have heard in reviews is something about the derauilers....(mis-spelled)


----------



## RaiderZ28 (Mar 25, 2010)

ranger, If you haven't found a helmet yet check Amazon for Giro rift. The white one is $39. Has good reviews too.

also check jensonusa, outxider got a different Giro from them for same price.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

Contrats and I hope you get the bike and all your gear home soon. I know I was so excited after I got my bike. I ride the heck out of it and its over a year later.


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought a 2011 (supposedly) 3700 Disc for 419 from a local bike shop in Damascus. Been to Schaeffer Farms in Germantown, MD and went on the White Trail. The group that I was with was pretty new so we took our time. The bike did great for what we did. I am not sold on the tires though and will be searching around this site for some options on upgrades.


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

KtigerJ said:


> I bought a 2011 (supposedly) 3700 Disc for 419 from a local bike shop in Damascus. Been to Schaeffer Farms in Germantown, MD and went on the White Trail. The group that I was with was pretty new so we took our time. The bike did great for what we did. I am not sold on the tires though and will be searching around this site for some options on upgrades.


you sure?

i don't think the 2011s are even out yet and the 2010 3700 did not have a disc option (3900 did).


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

That's what the guy told me when I picked it up. He said they weren't due out for awhile but I don't remember the exact date he mentioned. I will post pic's when I get them but I am sure it's a white/red 19.5 inch 3700 with front/rear disc.


----------



## marc32 (Jul 13, 2010)

KtigerJ said:


> That's what the guy told me when I picked it up. He said they weren't due out for awhile but I don't remember the exact date he mentioned. I will post pic's when I get them but I am sure it's a white/red 19.5 inch 3700 with front/rear disc.


Hello all, first post here. I saw the new 2011 this past weekend at Shaeffer Farm. Talking with the owner of the bike, he seemed very pleased with purchase and overall quality of the bike.


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Marc32 ... I was at Schaeffer Farms on Sunday at around 9am and have a White/Red/Black 2011 Trek 3700 Disc. I am very happy with it from the rigid I used to have years ago. The front shock is a little too bouncy for my taste but that can be solved with $$ right? haha. I hope to have pic's up soon.


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all - Got some pic's so here they are ... Hopefully that comes across. Let me know if not.


----------



## marc32 (Jul 13, 2010)

KtigerJ said:


> Marc32 ... I was at Schaeffer Farms on Sunday at around 9am and have a White/Red/Black 2011 Trek 3700 Disc. I am very happy with it from the rigid I used to have years ago. The front shock is a little too bouncy for my taste but that can be solved with $$ right? haha. I hope to have pic's up soon.


KtigerJ, Were you in the white jeep? I was there about the same time.:thumbsup:


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

marc32 said:


> KtigerJ, Were you in the white jeep? I was there about the same time.:thumbsup:


Marc .... sure was. I have the Trek 3700 and my brother has the black GF Utopia. We are heading back down there on Saturday, pending the weather. We will most likely be sticking to the white trail though.


----------



## marc32 (Jul 13, 2010)

KtigerJ said:


> Hey all - Got some pic's so here they are ... Hopefully that comes across. Let me know if not.


ktigerj....we will def cross paths.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

sweet bike. I love the color scheme. It matches the 2010 on their website. How much more did it cost for the handle bars you added?


----------



## KtigerJ (Jul 12, 2010)

flashme18 said:


> sweet bike. I love the color scheme. It matches the 2010 on their website. How much more did it cost for the handle bars you added?


They are just Bontrager Bar Ends. About 15 bucks online. They make going up hills a little easier. Thanks.


----------

